# Oracle with Grinder



## Goodfella (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi guys,

I am considering buying a separate grinder to use with my Oracle to try and get some more consistency and start using some lighter roasts. Has anyone done this and are there any issues? I assume I would just need a new basket?

I am thinking Niche Zero when I can get one and then ultimately replace the Oracle.

Cheers

Ross


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

I have an Oracle and use a Ceado E37s to grind 'my' beans whilst my wife's beans are in the built-in grinder. We have different tastes! You'll just need to buy a tamper if you're going to use a separate grinder.

I did notice a definite difference in flavour from the beans that go through the Ceado grinder but it should do, given the cost!

Dave


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Why would you need a new basket?


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 4, 2010)

daveandmairi said:


> I have an Oracle and use a Ceado E37s to grind 'my' beans whilst my wife's beans are in the built-in grinder. We have different tastes! You'll just need to buy a tamper if you're going to use a separate grinder.
> 
> I did notice a definite difference in flavour from the beans that go through the Ceado grinder but it should do, given the cost!
> 
> ...


 Thanks Dave, I already have a tamper for those times the fan fluffs the top so hopefully good to go.



Rob1 said:


> Why would you need a new basket?


 My thinking on the basket was a the Oracle doses around 22g and I was thinking of going for a more traditional 18/19g and that it would require a different basket?

Cheers

Ross


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Better to use the basket and dose that the machine is designed to use


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 4, 2010)

I suppose once I get a grinder I can give it a go and see what works. The coffee machine minus the grinder is the same as the dual boiler I believe.

Cheers

Ross


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

Goodfella said:


> I suppose once I get a grinder I can give it a go and see what works. The coffee machine minus the grinder is the same as the dual boiler I believe.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ross


 The same in many regards, but not all. The most obvious other difference is in the "auto" function on the steam wand. It's fully manual on the DB, but you also have the auto mode on the Oracle - so, set the desired temp, set the 'froth' level (from Capuccino to Latte), stick the wand in the jug and hit auto (lever down). You can then walk away and do somethimg else. On the DB, you need to manually hold the jug, get the angle right, the insertion depth and time right, etc.

You can do that on the Oracle but you can also use auto. I can almost hear some people, saying "why would you?" A coffee enthusiast probably won't, but one of the benefits of the Oracle is that with VERY little instruction, someone with little or no interest can use the Oracle, *because* of the auto functions, including milk steaming. That could be the spouse, it could be a dinner guest, it could be a relative staying for a few days. Whether you want someone messing with your expensive coffee machine is, of course, another matter. If you don't, just don't tell them about the auto functions .... but be prepared to do all the coffee making.


----------

